# Mono to Mono leader knot?



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

What knot do you guys use or recommend for connecting a Mono shock leader to Mono main line. Specifically 20lb main line to 50 lb leader. The set up will be a daiwa x30sha mated to a 12ft carting rod. Looking for a knot that is strong and will cast well. From what I read a 3 turn surgeons knot is strong but I wonder about casting it. I'm familiar with the Albright knot, as I use it for my braid to Mono/Flouro connections. 

What do y'all recommend for surf casting applications?


----------



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

Check out these links on Pier & Surf

Scott

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...-scientific-proof-of-the-strongest-shock-knot!

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?103804-Best-shock-knot&highlight=shock+knots


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Lots of good info when you do that


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Uni to nail or a variation of a slim beauty where you pass main through the double overhand and do a uni knot instead of the 4 up and three down. Quick and simple


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

Use the Albright it will work fine. The key is to make sure you cinch it down hard. I use it casting up to 10 ounces on 17 to 50 line with no problems bringing in drum.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

bimini or spider to make a double then 5 turn no name works for me


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

spider hitch to a yucatan
js


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

geo said:


> bimini or spider to make a double then 5 turn no name works for me


Ditto...


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Spider to Bristol, uni-uni for dark high wind condition


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Yall dont run into problems with two knots and a double line going through the guides? Feel like that would really cut down on distance.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

The spider hitch is short as possible, I can't throw a uni-uni on my mojo due to the guides, Bristol to spider flows through


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Alright, sounds good.

So when i looked up the No Name i came across about 3 different ways to tie it... What method do yall use?


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Mumbo_Pungo said:


> Yall dont run into problems with two knots and a double line going through the guides? Feel like that would really cut down on distance.


I remember reading a thread some time ago where folks were concerned about knot sizes, and a resident island surf fisherman calmed their fears by saying a 55 gallon drum would pass thru a rod’s guide. That was a very long time ago, and ever since then I’ve never worried about the size of a connecting knot between running line and leader, mono to mono. On a heaver, usually 20# to 50-80#. On something less than that, no problems getting knots to pass thru an old style levelwind either. And distance loss? Competition field casters are hitting record setting distances with knots in their rigs. If I were you, I wouldn’t concern myself with knots or double lines and distance, in the suds.


----------



## Ksjohnson (Mar 19, 2017)

On the double line spider hitch, I think Garboman uses 30' of double line in the lighter tests, and I think he gets it out there with the best on them. Scott


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Three different ones..
spider to three wrap no name for a slimmer knot
bimini to three wrap no name also a slimmer knot
bimini to uni-nail for a thicker,but MUCH STRONGER KNOT than anything else I've witnessed.. 

Use what you are comfortable with using,but doubling the strength of the running line with a spider or bimini helps big time!! A single line connection,meaning single running line to shock isn't going to cut it,can break it EASILY with bare hands..........


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Drumdum said:


> Three different ones..
> spider to three wrap no name for a slimmer knot
> bimini to three wrap no name also a slimmer knot
> bimini to uni-nail for a thicker,but MUCH STRONGER KNOT than anything else I've witnessed..
> ...


I think im going to try out the bimini to no name. What i have a question is when i look online to see how to tie the No Name/Bristol knot i have found multiple different ways people tie it. Some go through the loop in the double line at the beginning and some dont. Some do 6 turns and others 3. Was wondering which one you guys are referencing?


----------



## Jimmcfeeley (Feb 3, 2018)

spider to bristol easy and i think the two knots are smaller going through guides then any one knot is


----------



## Jimmcfeeley (Feb 3, 2018)

oh I do 3 turns with ande and 4 with suffix superior 50 lb shocker. Suffix seems to sinch down easier is why


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Mumbo_Pungo said:


> I think im going to try out the bimini to no name. What i have a question is when i look online to see how to tie the No Name/Bristol knot i have found multiple different ways people tie it. Some go through the loop in the double line at the beginning and some dont. Some do 6 turns and others 3. Was wondering which one you guys are referencing?


There are three ways to tie what they are calling the "same knot"... I go through the loop,three wraps around the loop,and then tag end goes in between the shock and the double line.. Could show you much faster than I can explain it here though.There are other ways of tying it,also number of wraps is dependent on what you are comfortable with,three is fine for me,would say most folks wrap more times,some even go three up and three down.. The double line is critical,even though some do not think so,it makes a stronger connection,regardless of what knot you link your shock to your running line with...


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Drumdum said:


> There are three ways to tie what they are calling the "same knot"... I go through the loop,three wraps around the loop,and then tag end goes in between the shock and the double line.. Could show you much faster than I can explain it here though.There are other ways of tying it,also number of wraps is dependent on what you are comfortable with,three is fine for me,would say most folks wrap more times,some even go three up and three down.. The double line is critical,even though some do not think so,it makes a stronger connection,regardless of what knot you link your shock to your running line with...


https://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/bristol-knot

This sounds like the one you describe, except they just put more wraps in it. 


I wonder if anyone has tested the different methods against each other. Like you said, people call them the same knot but there are some slight differences in them. would be interesting if one of them was stronger or weaker.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Mumbo_Pungo said:


> https://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/bristol-knot
> 
> This sounds like the one you describe, except they just put more wraps in it.
> 
> ...


I have test the three.. At the time I was doing this,they called the brystol knot the one that goes through the loop twice.. Both of the other two tested about the same,but got more consistency out of the one I use and described..


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Drumdum said:


> I have test the three.. At the time I was doing this,they called the brystol knot the one that goes through the loop twice.. Both of the other two tested about the same,but got more consistency out of the one I use and described..


Thanks for the info!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Pulled this one day on a spider to 3 turn Bristol one day, made me a believer
View attachment 52889


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Bimini to slim beauty has been working for me for several years


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Catch This said:


> Bimini to slim beauty has been working for me for several years


yep,no doubt good knot as well.. several knots will work fine with a good double running line knot.. jmho


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> yep,no doubt good knot as well.. several knots will work fine with a good double running line knot.. jmho


 Absolutly Drumdum, that is the best knot I've found [slim beauty] and I have tried them all! It is super smooth going thru the guides and much better than a double uni or an Albright. :fishing:


----------

